# Wie Leitungen in Schaltschränk mit Lütze Verdrahtungssystem EMV gerecht auflegen



## ThorstenD2 (7 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Kollegen,

Wir dürfen auf der Baustelle nicht nur unseren eigenen Schaltschränke auflegen, sonder auch Kompakt/Wandschränke welche mit einem Lütze Verdrahtungsrack ausgestattet sind. Kabeleinführung von Oben - bis auf die massive Netzzuleitung sind alle Leitungen flexible Ölflex- und geschirmte Liycy-Leitungen.












Zwischen den Reihenklemmen und diesen blauen "Kämmen" ist kein Platz etwas zu verstecken. Platz für eine Reserve für einen evtl. Neuanschluss/Reserve ist nur hinter der "Montageplatte" hinter den blauen Kämmen.

Leider sind viele Leitungen geschirmte Leitungen und mir ist nicht so klar, wie man den Kabelschirm EMV gerecht grossflächig auflegen kann. Weder eine Schirmschiene noch passende Schirmschellen habe ich im Schaltschrank gefunden (auch keine Vipa CPU, die bringt der Inbetriebnehmer wohl erst mit auf die Baustelle). Einbau einer Schirmschiene möchte ich aus Gewährleistungsgründen nicht im fremden Schaltschrank durchführen. Die Firma ist in den Anmerkungen zum Stromlaufplan auch echt hart ( Keine Y-ST-Y Verkabelung usw.) und wir haben mit den Kabeltypen aus dem Stromlaufplan verdrahtet.

Wie würdet ihr das lösen?

1. Leitungen mit Mantel hinter die Montageplatte drücken, dort etwas Reserve lassen und die abgemantelten einzelnen Adern durch die blauen Kämme führen und in den Reihenklemmen auflegen. 

2. Leitungen ohne Reserve mit dem Mantel auf den blauen Kämmen mit kleinen Kabelbindern befestigen und dann mit den Adern zu den Reihenklemmen. Irgendwie sehen die blauen Kämme dazu eingebaut aus - auch wenn es optisch überhaupt nicht schön aussehen wird.

Eine Trennung von Stark und Schwachstrom erfolgt schon in der Kabelrinne incl. Trennsteg.

Bleibt immer noch der EMV gerechte Schirmanschluss (unter dem Schrank sind Frequenzumrichter installiert, welche aber schon bauseits auf den Schaltschrank von unten verkabelt sind). Im Stromlaufplan ist nur ein Anschluss auf PE gezeichnet - der Anschluss des Schirmgeflechts - mit Schrumpfschlauch isoliert -  als ca. 10 cm lange "Antenne" auf die PE Reihenklemme gefällt mir aus EMV-Sicht nicht - der Schirm soll ja grossflächig aufgelegt werden.


Wie sehr ihr das? Werde morgen mal den Hersteller kontaktieren


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acid (7 Oktober 2014)

Ich kenne das nur so, dass etwas Reserve hinter die Abdeckung mit dem blauen Kamm gepfriemelt wird, die Adern werden durch den Kamm auf die Klemmen geführt. Optisch schön.. nunja, Geschmäcker sind verschieden und dieses Schranksystem ist sicher alles andere als mein Favorit.

Verstehe ich dich richtig, dass der Hersteller den Schirmanschluss auf die PE-Klemme im Plan eingezeichnet hat?
Wenn dem so ist, dann ist das EMV-gerechte auflegen der Schirmung noch nicht bis zum Hersteller durchgedrungen. Auch ich sehe immer wieder neue Schränke in denen der Schirm nur auf die PE-Klemme geführt wird, "weils immer so gemacht wurde".

Ich würde dir raten in jedem Fall Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller zu halten, dieser muss sagen wie er das gerne hätte. Lass dir das aber auch schriftlich geben. 
Eine gute Möglichkeit um hier eine Schiene zur Schirmung anzubringen sehe ich nicht, etwas eng dieser Aufbau. Eventuell wären EMV-Verschraubungen eine Option, aber bestimmen muss das wie gesagt der Hersteller, liegt ja dann im Falle einer Reklamation auch in seiner Verantwortung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2014)

Tja da hat der Schaltschrankbauer ganz schön Murks abgeliefert. 
Ich setze sehr häufig Lütze ein, die haben extra Schiemschienen
wo die Leitungen mit einem kabelbinder abgefangen werden kann
und zusätzlich Schiemschellen angebracht werden können. 
Diese verschwindet dann unter einen *breiten* Kanaldeckel 
und sieht dann auch sauber aus. 

Wenn ich mir die klemmleiste auf den Foto anschaue, frage ich mich
warum er da nicht versucht hat 10stock klemmen einzubauen, ist 
doch Platz genug.


----------



## acid (7 Oktober 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die klemmleiste auf den Foto anschaue, frage ich mich
> warum er da nicht versucht hat 10stock klemmen einzubauen, ist
> doch Platz genug.



Das kann ich dir erklären! Soweit ich weiß sind die Klemmen mit der höchsten Klemmendichte derzeit die Weidmüller PRV, und die gibts nur als 8stock zu einem fürstlichen Preis.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2014)

Das mit den klemmen war ironisch gemeint, meiner Ansicht nach 
ist das ein wenig zu dicht gepackt.


----------



## acid (8 Oktober 2014)

Meine Aussage war ebenso ironisch gemeint 
Ich gebe dir völlig recht dass dieser Aufbau alles andere als optimal ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2014)

Der Schaltschrankbauer hat das System überhaupt nicht verstanden, der hat ja alles geschraubt.
Hier mal ein Beispiel aus meinen Fundus, dort wird über Drei Ebnen Rangiert, mit jeweiliger EMV-Schienen.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (8 Oktober 2014)

So, der Hersteller sagt den Kabelschirm mit Schrumpschlauch umhüllt auf die PE Klemmen auflegen. Unten im Schrank liegen dazu noch Abdeckbleche für die Verschraubungen. Ich werde mal ein Foto einstellen wenn die Leitungen angeschlossen sind


----------



## MasterOhh (8 Oktober 2014)

Genau, den Schirm immer schön zu einem Schwänzen zusammenzwirbeln. 
Wenn die Kabel alle von oben kommen, warum nehmt ihr dann nicht Kabeldurchführungen mit Metallklemmen/borsten oder welche komplett aus Metall und erdet den Schirm über das Gehäuse?


----------

